# (A) Der Mithrilorden, die Sportfreunde Azeroth suchen Verstärkung



## Makku (5. Juni 2014)

Sportliche Grüße!

Die Gilde "Sportfreunde Azeroth" ist eine kleine, feine Gemeinschaft von ein paar wenigen Leuten aus dem schönen Ruhrgebiet, die mal mehr oder weniger zusammen spielen. 

Wir suchen neue Leute, die ein wenig frischen Wind in die Truppe bringen, die ungezwungen Spaß am Spiel haben und mit denen auch mal mehr möglich ist, als via Schlachtzug-Browser
durch die Inis zu rushen.

Wir suchen eher die Leute, die sich im Kreise der durch "Leistungsdruck" geprägten Gemeinschaften unwohl fühlen, denen das Wort "muss" in einem Spiel nicht gefällt und denen "Online-Zwang"
ein Graus ist. Aber genau diese Leute wollen sich vielleicht auch mal in Ruhe durch eine Instanz kämpfen oder dem Endgegner gegenüber stehen.

Aktuell sind wir zu 4. in der Gilde. Das heißt, selbst für eine heroische Instanz benötigen wir eigentlich noch fremde Hilfe. 10er Raids ...pffff.. wie denn? ;-)

Aber das wäre ein Ziel, wenn wir an diese Spieler-Grenze kommen. Es könnte daraus eine kleine, feine Gemeinschaft entstehen...bestens gerüstet für das kommende Addon und gerne auch
für ältere Sehenswürdigkeiten (sei es ein Nordend- oder Cataclysm-Erfolg oder bald auch Pandaria...)

Auch wenn das hier andere, kleinere Gilden lesen... Lasst uns doch überlegen, ob es nicht sinnvoller erscheint, seine gut verteilten Kräfte zu bündeln... warum nicht auch unter einem neuen Deckmantel?

Alles kann, nichts muss. 

Vielleicht noch ein paar Rand-Daten: Alterstechnisch bewegen wir 4 uns zwischen Anfang Zwanzig und Anfang Vierzig... Onlinezeiten sind i.d.R. abends möglich... 

Wenn Ihr Euch hier angesprochen fühlt, dann hinterlasst doch eine Nachricht oder findet mich ingame (Makku).


----------



## Buxxdehude (14. Juni 2014)

Makku schrieb:


> Sportliche Grüße!
> ...


Eure Idee klingt klasse.
Was für Raids spielt ihr denn so?
Ich hab auch noch ein paar Charaktere auf dem Mithrilorden (Allianz) und ein paar auf *da fällt mir der Name grade nicht ein*.

Geboren bin ich auch im Ruhrgebiet und wohne gerade in Dortmund =).

Ich überlege gerade meinen Account wieder zu reaktivieren. Wenn, dann würd ich mich bei euch inGame melden oder so =).

Bis dahin
Liebe Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Makku (17. Juni 2014)

Huhu Mathias,

sorry für die späte Meldung... wir würden uns freuen... wir konnten schon weitere 4 Spieler gewinnen... und stoßen so langsam in interessante Regionen vor...
Aber es reicht halt noch nicht für Raids... vielmehr gilt es, sich für WOD zu sammeln und da dann loszulegen... ansonsten schauen wir uns auch gerne alte Raids an,
nicht zuletzt wegen der Erfolge...

Wenn Du wieder online bist, schreib mich einfach an...(Makku)


----------

